# Slovak: pozerať/pozerať sa do stropu



## ilocas2

Dobrý deň, hodí sa do tejto vety viac pozerať alebo pozerať sa? Vďaka

Veštkyňa predpovedala môjmu 56-ročnému oteckovi, ktorý zbiera mobily, že pri dopravnej nehode ochrnie a bude po zvyšok života upútaný na lôžko a iba pozerať do stropu._ _


----------



## Azori

Mne tá veta znie v pohode. Skôr by som zmenila "upútaný na lôžko" na "pripútaný na lôžko".


----------



## siares

"Pripútaný na lôžko" je to isté ako 'připoután' - nehodí sa. 'Pozerať' je správne, môže byť aj 'hľadieť'.


----------



## Azori

siares said:


> "Pripútaný na lôžko" je to isté ako 'připoután' - nehodí sa.


Naozaj?

"Upútať" ale znamená len "vzbudiť záujem", "zaujať", podľa súčasného platného KSSJ4, viď http://slovniky.korpus.sk/?w=upútať...sssj2&d=scs&d=sss&d=peciar&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#


----------



## siares

Je to možné že je to archaické - ale v tej stránke sa neviem vyznať.
_priviazať_ viazaním pripevniť; *spevniť* citové, spoločenské a iné *vzťahy k niekomu, niečomu *• _uviazať_: priviazať, uviazať čln k brehu; dobytok priviazaný, uviazaný k hrantu • _vyviazať_ (priviazať o oporu): vyviazať vinič • _pripútať_ • _priputnať_ •* zried. upútať*: pripútať, priputnať psa na reťaz; byť silno priviazaný, pripútaný, *upútaný k domovu*


----------



## Azori

"Upútať" vo význame "pripevniť", "priviazať" sa používa len zriedka:



> • zried. *upútať*: _čln upútali k brehu hrubým povrazom_


----------



## siares

Asi je to o pocite:
V doslovnom význame:
fyzicky pripútať čln - (tu mi menej sedí upútať.)
V prenesenom význame:
upútaný na invalidný vozík - (tu mi vôbec nesedí pripútať.)

upútaný filmom (nesedí mi)


----------



## morior_invictus

*Môj* skromný názor (snáď aj reflektujúci jazyk tak ako je používaný v Bratislave ):

... a bude po zvyšok života upútaný na lôžko a iba pozerať do stropu. 
... a bude po zvyšok života pripútaný na lôžko a iba pozerať do stropu. 
... a bude po zvyšok života pripútaný na lôžko a pozerať (sa) iba do stropu.  (inklinujem k použitiu "sa")

upútaný na invalidný vozík 
upútaný filmom


----------



## Sanduleak

Ja osobne som slovo upútaný v takomto spojení ešte nikdy nepočula. Prikláňam sa k "pripútaný na lôžko", myslím, že je to dosť zaužívané.
"Pozerať do stropu" (bez "sa") sa mi tiež viac pozdáva, pripomína to trochu expresívnejšie "zízať do stropu".


----------



## francisgranada

Azori said:


> Skôr by som zmenila "upútaný na lôžko" na "pripútaný na lôžko".


Pripájam sa k tomu názoru (aj keď sloveso _upútať _hneď _neupútalo _moju pozornosť).


morior_invictus said:


> ... a bude po zvyšok života pripútaný na lôžko a pozerať (sa) iba do stropu.  (inklinujem k použitiu "sa")...


Súhlasím, ale keby som mal použiť _sa_, tak by som tú myšlienku _asi _formuloval takto:  "... a po zvyšok života bude pripútaný na lôžko a bude sa iba pozerať do stropu."


----------



## morior_invictus

francisgranada said:


> "... a po zvyšok života bude pripútaný na lôžko a bude sa iba pozerať do stropu."


 . 

Jediné čo by som zmenil je, že by som presunul "iba" za "pozerať" keďže chceme limitovať objekt, na ktorý by sa subjekt pozeral a nie činnosť subjektu (procesy uskutočňujúce sa v rámci neho) obzerajúceho si spomínaný objekt. Inými slovami, subjekt by bol súčasťou aj iných procesov/činností (ležanie, dýchanie,...) a jedna z nich (pozeranie) by bola obmedzená iba na strop.


----------

